# Decoy Dog Video



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I posted this over in the hunting dog area but thought some you would enjoy this too. 
If any of you guys are wondering what decoying coyotes is all about, you need to check out a brand new video from Montana Doggers. I just got their dvd last night and it is filled with almost 2 hours of good doggin'. Here is their trailer so you can get a feel for what doggin' is all about.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's awesome. I had a coyote dog named Sage that would run out and intice the coyotes back to me. Most of the time she spotted the incoming before I did. Once I started calling her radar was out. She never got in a fight with any coyotes but she came close a couple times. Funny thing is that I never had to train her. I just took her calling with me and after a few coyotes had come in she caught on on her own. I miss that dog.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

That is an awesome video. Now we just gotta get Whiskey on some dogs. I think she's got it in her.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> That is an awesome video. Now we just gotta get Whiskey on some dogs. I think she's got it in her.


Take her out and call some dogs. It'll be like a game to her to go out and intice the dogs back into you. If she get's nipped once or twice by a coyote it'll be good for her. Sage would engage the coyote at first until she had to face two at a time. She had some pretty good bites on her. After that she kept a little more distance between them.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> That is an awesome video. Now we just gotta get Whiskey on some dogs. I think she's got it in her.


I got the video and i'll bring it over sometime so you can check it out. They've got the dog thing figured out pretty dang good. I hope will some training Whiskey can decoy like those dogs but with a little more grit!!! I'm going up to Oregon in 3 weeks and ya never know, I might just come back with a started pup!!!!! Duane's been tempting me with a pup that's been on 20 coyotes, 4 hogs and some jackrabbits.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

I love watching decoy dogs work! Cool video! I have both of E.L.K.'s dogging coyotes videos and would like to get a decoy dog someday... I have two german shorthaired pointers right now and don't have room for another dog  What breed is your dog again?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

JDF_GSP said:


> I love watching decoy dogs work! Cool video! I have both of E.L.K.'s dogging coyotes videos and would like to get a decoy dog someday... I have two german shorthaired pointers right now and don't have room for another dog  What breed is your dog again?


JDF if your ever looking for a "decoy" specific dog you need to contact Duane at www.shootersservicesunlimited.com. I got my pup from him and it's a catahoula(Stud)x kemmer cur/walker plott hound(b!tch dog). He breeds 1 time a year and usually sells some of the pups and keeps others to sell as started dogs. Funny thing is this year he bought a female outta merv griswalds line, it's a white mtn. cur and it goes back to dogging coyotes 2. Well shortly after he got it, it went into heat and jumped the fence and bred. He wasn't gonna keep any of the pups but wanted to see if the mtn cur x catahoula cross would be any good and so far the pups are catchin on real fast. I believe they are about 5 months now(not exactly sure) but they have all been on drags so far with the older dogs. Also, i go up to oregon usually a few times a year and could bring a pup back for you if needed.

Also, Sanpete here on the board is getting a started pup in a month or two. His pup is a real good one and i can't wait to see it workin.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

If I can ever talk the wife into getting a third dog, it will be a coyote hunting dog. (Won't happen anytime soon... we just had our first child yesterday) 

I saw on the first dogging coyotes video that one of the dogs they used was a GSP so i made the mistake of showing the video to my wife... she saw a part where the decoy dogs got into a scrap with some coyotes... she said she would kill me if i let our dogs get hurt by coyotes! That put a stop to my plans of having bird/coyote hunting GSPs. They're pretty gritty but i still think something like what you've got or a curr dog would be better for the job. 

If you ever need someone to tag along when you go out i would love to see some decoy dog work in real life!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

JDF, my pup is just coming on 7 months and it's really not any good right now. She more or less is just there milling around. I don't prefer a dog that sits right next to me, so i just let her do her thing for now. I've also had a bit of trouble putting coyotes in front of her lately. I will be putting the pressure on her starting in about april after the coyotes have bred and are ready to fight. 

I go out about 2 to 3 weekends a month so give me a call if ya wanna go, also if you wanna take your dog out when we go and use mine as some "dog power" so your wife won't get angry, give me a call. 
Jeremy 801-554-9336


----------

